# Key West Finds



## Panina (Feb 2, 2019)

A couple of suggestions if your visiting Key West that you might not know about that I want to share. 

There is a free Duval Loop shuttle bus.  Saw it last time I was there but actually used it this time when I got tired and didn’t want to walk any more. https://www.carfreekeywest.com/duval-loop-bus


 

Florida Keys Eco Discovery Center - free admission 
I learned so much about the area.  You can walk over to the beach from here or go to Maritime Museum. The free shuttle stops close by.
https://floridakeys.noaa.gov/eco_discovery


 


The Jolly Rover - Tall Ship Sailing is my favorite sailing ship in Key West and also the most reasonable.  They also have an incentive program within 30 days, take two sailings and get the third free.  You can usually get a discount of $5 off your first trip from a hotel coupon,  the second trip the company gives you $10 off and the 3rd is free.  They provide bottle water and cheese and crackers and you can bring your own booze/food.  http://schoonerjollyrover.com/


 


My favorite reasonable priced restaurant  is MoonDog Cafe and Bakery.  Their bakery is a treat, all baked on premise.  You can watch the bakers as it’s open viewing.  They have a blueberry muffin that is vegan and gluten free that is the best I ever had, full of blueberries for $2.50. My other half votes for the Black Forrest cake, a splurge, almost as expensive as a meal at $8.50 but big enough for two.  Their tacos are fresh and delicious with choice of mahi, chicken, shrimp or tofu.  Their pizzas are thin and crispy with generous toppings.  So much more to choose from.
https://moondogcafe.com/dinner-menu/


----------



## bbodb1 (Feb 2, 2019)

How did you get there, Panina?  

And that is a serious question by the way.....every time I have considered Key West as a vacation destination, it was always going to be a fly into Miami and drive the rest of the way but no one ever described that drive as a pleasant experience.  

Also, I don't think Wyndham or RCI have any properties down there do they?  (I haven't checked that in a bit....headed to do so now...) 
What brand of resort are you residing in this week?


----------



## Panina (Feb 2, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> How did you get there, Panina?
> 
> And that is a serious question by the way.....every time I have considered Key West as a vacation destination, it was always going to be a fly into Miami and drive the rest of the way but no one ever described that drive as a pleasant experience.
> 
> ...


We drive there from the Carolinas.  If you take a plane into Miami, it’s about a three hour drive to get to Key West. Not a bad ride. You can stop mid way and get a nice lunch.  RCI has the Galleon in Key West, just don’t take a studio, very small, no view.

I was the last two weeks at The Banyan in Key West where I own.  They only trade in II.


----------



## breezez (Feb 2, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> How did you get there, Panina?
> 
> And that is a serious question by the way.....every time I have considered Key West as a vacation destination, it was always going to be a fly into Miami and drive the rest of the way but no one ever described that drive as a pleasant experience.
> 
> ...


I live in Tampa area and takes me 8 hours to get there by motor vehicle.  If you want a more enjoyable way to get there take the high speed boat from Fort Myers area.   Pretty Reasonable takes around 4 hours and drops you off practically on Duval street.    

While in Fort Myers another really cool thing to do is the murder mystery train.   A 4 hour diner theater train ride with a 5 course meal and cocktails served as a who done it murder mystery theatrical performance goes on.

https://www.keywestexpress.net/key-west-express-catamaran
https://semgulf.com


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 3, 2019)

breezez said:


> If you want a more enjoyable way to get there take the high speed boat from Fort Myers area.   Pretty Reasonable takes around 4 hours and drops you off practically on Duval street.



The boat from Fort Meyers to Key West is great.  Often I would fly into Fort Meyers from DFW just so I could take the boat to Key West.  It beat renting a car and driving...

George


----------



## bbodb1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Some great ideas y'all - thanks!

I want to make a trip there one day when I am no longer shackled to the school calendar.  Something like late Jan - early Feb.  Hopefully not a lot of crowds during that time of the year.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 3, 2019)

Don't forget;  There are flights to Key West out of Miami (they use smaller planes).

Not sure of the frequency, the price, or easy seat availability.

Maybe another Tugger can add to this with those facts.





.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 3, 2019)

The nice thing about the high speed boat from Fort Meyers is that it lets you off 3 short blocks from Duval Street...

George


----------



## LMD (Feb 3, 2019)

The Key West express also leaves from Marco Island. During the holidays they offer $99 round trip tickets that can be purchased and you have up to a year to use them.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 4, 2019)

We tried to do the speed boat one year around Christmas and it was canceled because of rough seas!    So we ended up driving.


----------



## AJCts411 (Feb 6, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Don't forget;  There are flights to Key West out of Miami (they use smaller planes).
> 
> Not sure of the frequency, the price, or easy seat availability.
> 
> ...


The little planes we used is Silver. We have used them from both Ft. Lauderdale and Miami.   The big dogs also fly in like AA, Delta, United as well from their hubs, which we prefer, as there are fewer weather delays versus Miami and Ft. Lauderdale.  For the most bang for my vacation buck, our flight selection is dictated by price and times.  Like to arrive between 11am and 2pm.  Depart between 2 and 6 pm.  Those seem to be the most desired flights and costly, but booking early seems to get some good deals. Most always can fly from DTW to Key West for under $400 each, but we are booking 6 months out. 

One other interesting observation, on those travel web sites, hotel and flights can be significantly reduced...but the room well you might have to go into the hall to open your luggage.


----------



## hurnik (Feb 6, 2019)

RCI lists 3 or 4 resorts, but one of them (cocoa something) I don't think has ever been reported as being available.
The Galleon would be the only one I'd use from RCI, IMO.  Make sure to get a 1 BR or larger.  They have a 1-4 or 1-5 rule I forget which.
Not sure about II.  There's a Hyatt right across from the Galleon that's a timeshare, so possibly it's in II.

I've stayed at the Galleon right before the big hurricane hit (well it was July of that year) and it was mostly nice.  A few minor complaints (our room was above the bar on the side by Alonso's, so we got to hear noise really late at night one night), and the cigarette smoking by the pool/bar area (I'm highly allergic to cigarette smoke).

We flew into Key West as I didn't want to spend 3-4 hours driving (depends on traffic) after getting up at like 4:00 a.m. and flying.  I used my Delta Amex Skymiles Platinum BOGO certificate so got 2 roundtrip tickets for $475 directly into Key West. (would've been cheaper, but I waited like 3 weeks and the price shot up).  Just note that you are limited to ONE checked bag per person under 50lbs into Key West.  The runway is extremely short, and the landing is very hard, so they need to keep the weight down.  Also, take the FIRST flight that gets there if you can.  Every single flight was oversold/overbooked (except the very very late/last one) and you may be able to get yourself some $$$ if you can wait almost a day and take the later flight.  Unfortunately with the BOGO we weren't able to take advantage (Delta won't let you split people, so they only needed one more seat, not two).

Waiting 2 more years to go back (trying to get another Galleon exchange), but we'll try to do May or 1st week of June this time. July was TOO hot, LOL!


----------



## Panina (Feb 6, 2019)

hurnik said:


> RCI lists 3 or 4 resorts, but one of them (cocoa something) I don't think has ever been reported as being available.
> The Galleon would be the only one I'd use from RCI, IMO.  Make sure to get a 1 BR or larger.  They have a 1-4 or 1-5 rule I forget which.
> Not sure about II.  There's a Hyatt right across from the Galleon that's a timeshare, so possibly it's in II.
> 
> ...


II has 4 in old Key West and 3 in new key west.  Galleon, Banyan, Coconut Beach, Hyatt sunset harbour in old key west.  Hyatt Beach Club, Hyatt Windward, Coconut Mallory in new Key West.


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 17, 2019)

We loved going there on short trips using StarPoints at the Westin.  Now that Margaritaville bought out that resort, we don't know where to go.  I know there are some Marriotts there we could use now, just haven't put much effort into deciding on a new home base.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 18, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> The nice thing about the high speed boat from Fort Meyers is that it lets you off 3 short blocks from Duval Street...
> 
> George



How do you get your luggage over to your resort? Do you just take a cab?


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 19, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> How do you get your luggage over to your resort? Do you just take a cab?


I travel light and carry (or roll) it myself.  I guess you can get a cab but it is really a short walk...

George


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 19, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> I travel light and carry (or roll) it myself.  I guess you can get a cab but it is really a short walk...
> 
> George



George,  thank you so much


----------



## KarenP (Feb 22, 2019)

Don't miss Nancy Forrester's Secret Garden!  She has a parrot sanctuary that is simply wonderful!  You can interact with the parrots and learn all about them!  
http://www.nancyforrester.com/


----------



## LMD (Apr 14, 2019)

If you take the Key West express there is a porter service as soon as you get off the boat that will bring your luggage to the resort for $12 per bag (no matter what the size) I wish I had known about this before we left. We only had one bag but brought a super small one thinking we would have to lug it around. I could have brought a larger suitcase and packed a few more food items in it since we do not have a care while we are here. 
I did have groceries delivered by Publix which was super convenient.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 14, 2019)

Is there a best time of year to try and snag an II exchange to Key West?  Working on 2021-2022 timeframe plans, and wondering if this could (finally) be an option for us.  Never been to the Keys, and would like to see it at a good time of year.  Any ideas?

Dave


----------



## Panina (Apr 14, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Is there a best time of year to try and snag an II exchange to Key West?  Working on 2021-2022 timeframe plans, and wondering if this could (finally) be an option for us.  Never been to the Keys, and would like to see it at a good time of year.  Any ideas?
> 
> Dave


I like best mid November through February.  Other times I find the weather can get way too hot to enjoy the walkable area.


----------



## silentg (Apr 14, 2019)

Have any of you taken the Fort Myers speed boat over while staying at a timeshare in the FortMyers area? Is it possible to go just for the day or is overnight recommend?
We are going to Lehigh Acres in Late October and a side trip to Key West might be fun.
Silentg


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 14, 2019)

Panina said:


> I like best mid November through February.  Other times I find the weather can get way too hot to enjoy the walkable area.



Hmm.  That may be why I've never been successful trying to exchange in.  Spouse's job at Costco doesn't allow vacations from Thanksgiving till well after New Year's.  

Dave


----------



## moonstone (Apr 14, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Is there a best time of year to try and snag an II exchange to Key West?  Working on 2021-2022 timeframe plans, and wondering if this could (finally) be an option for us.  Never been to the Keys, and would like to see it at a good time of year.  Any ideas?
> 
> Dave



I tried unsuccessfully for an exchange in the Keys a few years ago for late October or early November. We ended up with a week (Fri>Fri) at Vacation Village at Weston at the end of which we drove down to the Keys, stayed 2 nights in a motel then drove up to our resort in St Augustine for our last week (Sun>Sun). The drive from Fort Lauderdale to Key West was less than 4 hours and very scenic. We lucked out that there were no hurricanes and we only had a few minutes of rain on the drive north. The temperatures were very pleasant (daytime highs of low-mid 80'sF if I remember correctly) and there was always a breeze.


~Diane


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 14, 2019)

LMD said:


> If you take the Key West express there is a porter service as soon as you get off the boat that will bring your luggage to the resort for $12 per bag (no matter what the size) I wish I had known about this before we left. We only had one bag but brought a super small one thinking we would have to lug it around. I could have brought a larger suitcase and packed a few more food items in it since we do not have a care while we are here.
> I did have groceries delivered by Publix which was super convenient.



Thank you for letting me know this info...I think I might do this vs renting a car when we are in Key West next April... thanks


----------



## AJCts411 (Apr 15, 2019)

Another option we've used, if this fits your travel is to fly Silver into Key West via Miami or Fort Lauderdale, (we were on connecting flights.) Rent a car to travel back north through the Keys.  The rental car was less money one way north.


----------



## zentraveler (Apr 27, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> How did you get there, Panina?
> 
> And that is a serious question by the way.....every time I have considered Key West as a vacation destination, it was always going to be a fly into Miami and drive the rest of the way but no one ever described that drive as a pleasant experience.
> 
> ...



We have flown from SFO - MIA and then driven down the Keys twice and have enjoyed it. It only works if you time things well and don't kill yourself by trying to do too much. We landed at 5 pm the other day and just stayed near the airport (long trip from SFO). Attempting to leave MIA area at rush hour would have been crazy. We are ambling down the Keys, spending a couple of nights before Key West, but it would have been an easy drive with a stop for lunch if you got a start after the morning rush hour. We are doing a one way car rental and then flying out of Key West. Happy to answer questions.


----------



## zentraveler (Apr 30, 2019)

My favorite reasonable priced restaurant  is MoonDog Cafe and Bakery.  Their bakery is a treat said:
			
		

> https://moondogcafe.com/dinner-menu/[/URL]



Panina - Best Tip Ever!! I loved this cafe. Off the beaten path a bit, lovely patio in the front, great menu, wonderful food and just altogether fabulous. We are staying too far away or I would probably eat every meal there! Was too full for the key lime pie or any desert but they all looked great. [And BTW, there is a Hop on and Off Trolley stop #5 very close by which is quite handy and the free downtown bus stops there too!]

Here is another link that mentions it and two others I have not been to.


----------



## Panina (May 1, 2019)

zentraveler said:


> Panina - Best Tip Ever!! I loved this cafe. Off the beaten path a bit, lovely patio in the front, great menu, wonderful food and just altogether fabulous. We are staying too far away or I would probably eat every meal there! Was too full for the key lime pie or any desert but they all looked great. [And BTW, there is a Hop on and Off Trolley stop #5 very close by which is quite handy and the free downtown bus stops there too!]
> 
> Here is another link that mentions it and two others I have not been to.


We went there almost every day.  Walked from the Banyan.  Prices are very reasonable too and having to eat gluten free, I never got sick.


----------



## chapjim (May 10, 2019)

It can't be terribly hard to make a vegan blueberry muffin.


----------



## Deb & Bill (May 11, 2019)

silentg said:


> Have any of you taken the Fort Myers speed boat over while staying at a timeshare in the FortMyers area? Is it possible to go just for the day or is overnight recommend?
> We are going to Lehigh Acres in Late October and a side trip to Key West might be fun.
> Silentg


We live on Marco island and my husband and son just went a few weeks ago on the Key West Express.  They were supposed to leave out of Marco, but that boat was down that weekend so I drove them to Ft Myers Beach.  It leaves pretty early in the morning and they had to be there by 6:30am or so to board - no further boarding 30 minutes prior to departure at 8am.  (I didn't go because I get seasick.  Bill told me that boat was rockin' pretty good that morning, but calmer on the trip back).  They went down on Saturday morning and returned on Sunday evening so they could have enough time to enjoy the trip.  It took them about five hours to get there.  If they had returned the same day, the boat would have left around 6PM and gotten back to Ft Myers Beach around 9:30PM.  So you could do a same day trip, but it really wouldn't give you much time to enjoy Key West.  When they say the boat leaves at 6PM, it means last person to board is 5:30PM at the latest.  On their trip to Key West, they hit a lot of choppy water so they didn't arrive until around 1PM or a bit later.  With so many people on board it takes 20-30 minutes for everyone to disembark.  So a down and back on the same day could be a very short visit to Key West depending on the sea.  Plus the sooner you get on the boat, the better your seat.  If you wait until 30 minutes before departure, you get the last seat wherever that may be.

As for best time of the year, Dec through April is high season down here, so it's busy with all the Yankees coming down for the winter.  Marco Island population swells from around 15,000 people to 45,000 people.  Hurricane season is June 1 to Dec 1 with Aug and Sept usually the busiest time for hurricanes.  So May, June, Nov, Dec may be better times to head this way.


----------



## JeffW (May 11, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Is there a best time of year to try and snag an II exchange to Key West?  Working on 2021-2022 timeframe plans, and wondering if this could (finally) be an option for us.  Never been to the Keys, and would like to see it at a good time of year.  Any ideas?
> 
> Dave



If you want the best times to SNAG an exchange, then to me that's KW's off-peak times:  August, Sept, Oct (up to Fantasy Fest).   August is hot and humid, and Sep-Oct are still in hurricane season.  Not saying it's the ideal time you'd want to go down weather-wise, but is can be if you are looking for just an exchange-fee exchange.

For II exchanges, Hyatt Beach House, then Windward Pointe, seem to have the most availability (I think because they are the furthest away).   I put in an exchange for end of last October and got Beach House.  But I wanted something in town, and paid for a Banyan rental.  But back in Aug 2014 I got a 2br for the Galleon (RCI), and then Aug 2015 a 2br at Hyatt Sunset Harbor (II).   So good exchanges are possible, if you can be flexible on your travel dates and resorts. 

Good luck!

Jeff


----------



## DaveNV (May 11, 2019)

JeffW said:


> If you want the best times to SNAG an exchange, then to me that's KW's off-peak times:  August, Sept, Oct (up to Fantasy Fest).   August is hot and humid, and Sep-Oct are still in hurricane season.  Not saying it's the ideal time you'd want to go down weather-wise, but is can be if you are looking for just an exchange-fee exchange.
> 
> For II exchanges, Hyatt Beach House, then Windward Pointe, seem to have the most availability (I think because they are the furthest away).   I put in an exchange for end of last October and got Beach House.  But I wanted something in town, and paid for a Banyan rental.  But back in Aug 2014 I got a 2br for the Galleon (RCI), and then Aug 2015 a 2br at Hyatt Sunset Harbor (II).   So good exchanges are possible, if you can be flexible on your travel dates and resorts.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Jeff.  I'll check those places out.  When I mentioned best time of year, I meant when an exchange was likely to become available to pull, not necessarily the start date of the exchange itself.  I don't know that I've ever seen an exchange to Key West even become available in RCI, and now that I'm working in II, I'm hoping that will change.  I know an ongoing search would be best to "request first" for a good KW exchange, at a good time of year.  

With that in mind, which months of the year would you consider best to go there, so I'll know which dates to request?  I don't want to travel diagonally across the country all the way from Seattle at a time of year the weather is likely to be poor.  (Yes, I know poor weather can happen anytime of year, but you get my point.)  High humidity and hurricane season are not really what I want to hassle with. 

Dave


----------



## JeffW (May 11, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks, Jeff.  I'll check those places out.  When I mentioned best time of year, I meant when an exchange was likely to become available to pull, not necessarily the start date of the exchange itself.  I don't know that I've ever seen an exchange to Key West even become available in RCI, and now that I'm working in II, I'm hoping that will change.  I know an ongoing search would be best to "request first" for a good KW exchange, at a good time of year.
> 
> With that in mind, which months of the year would you consider best to go there, so I'll know which dates to request?  I don't want to travel diagonally across the country all the way from Seattle at a time of year the weather is likely to be poor.  (Yes, I know poor weather can happen anytime of year, but you get my point.)  High humidity and hurricane season are not really what I want to hassle with.
> 
> Dave


I'm one of many who could reply to this.   You could certainly look at www.weatherunderground.com to see historical weather.

- I'd think that Jun thru end of Sept will bring traditional South-Florida hot and humid weather.
- I've been there mid-December; it can be cool enough for a jacket and long pants at night.
- Jan-Apr are usually peak rental months (probably related to "snow-bird" season.)

I think for me, if no limitations, I would try for late April - early May:
- plenty of warm weather, hopefully before the Summer humidity comes
- already in DST, so you get the longer days
- before Southern schools are dismissed, so avoid those crowds. 

I'd also add that there's a HUGE difference (at least IMHO) between staying in Old Town, and at some of the places at the perimeter of the island.  It's not as easy exchange, but I think definitely worth it.

Jeff


----------



## DaveNV (May 11, 2019)

JeffW said:


> I'd also add that there's a HUGE difference (at least IMHO) between staying in Old Town, and at some of the places at the perimeter of the island.  It's not as easy exchange, but I think definitely worth it.
> 
> Jeff



Thanks, Jeff. Having never been there, and only having minimal experience with Florida weather around Orlando, I'm kind of shooting in the dark for which months are the best ones to visit Key West.  I appreciate the info.

When I think of Key West, (a rustic, island atmosphere, colorful cottages, and small-town ambience), I'm probably picturing what you're calling Old Town? And by the perimeter of the island, I assume you're talking about larger, chain type resorts?  I haven't done a great amount of research about which places are where - for me, just coming up with a place to go to would be the first step. 

Dave


----------



## skimeup (May 13, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks, Jeff. Having never been there, and only having minimal experience with Florida weather around Orlando, I'm kind of shooting in the dark for which months are the best ones to visit Key West.  I appreciate the info.
> 
> When I think of Key West, (a rustic, island atmosphere, colorful cottages, and small-town ambience), I'm probably picturing what you're calling Old Town? And by the perimeter of the island, I assume you're talking about larger, chain type resorts?  I haven't done a great amount of research about which places are where - for me, just coming up with a place to go to would be the first step.
> 
> ...


----------

